

ASK HN: Future clothing - rosiusyves

Why are we still wearing jeans with a T-shirt?<p>Do you guys have some suggestions for some proper future-proof clothing.<p>E.g. Waterproof, enhancing performance, health checking,...<p>Is there a company that already does have innovative clothing?
======
sp332
This isn't too futuristic, but it's very practical and better than jeans:
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/the-technical-
pants-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/08/the-technical-pants-that-
replaced-my-jeans/)

For something with more tech in it, you could build a northskirt
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktOOIK_6nU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UktOOIK_6nU)
or a light-up dress [http://www.ofbrooklyn.com/2014/01/15/adventures-in-
wearable-...](http://www.ofbrooklyn.com/2014/01/15/adventures-in-wearable-
electronics-light-up-dress/) or add TRON-style EL wire to anything
[https://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/10/11/tron-ify-
anything-e...](https://www.adafruit.com/blog/2011/10/11/tron-ify-anything-
electronichalloween/) :)

~~~
rosiusyves
That's indeed nicely hacked together.

These are some links I found earlier:
[https://developer.thalmic.com](https://developer.thalmic.com)
[http://emotiv.com/](http://emotiv.com/)

This combined with some virtual reality, or Google Glass, could be really
great.

